# Bersa Rear Site Screw



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I have had my Bersa 380 about 2 months and last week the rear site screw fell out at the range. I couldn't find it so I called Eagle Imports and they gladly sent me 3 of them for $3.00 + shipping of $3.00.

I took them to the gun range, with some Blue Locktite. I followed the directions on the Locktite. Put it on the threads, screwed it in the hole, waited 30 minutes while I plunked away with my 45. I picked up the Bersa fired 3 shots at a fresh target, made my adjustments on the rear site and fired 3 more shots. They were dead on!!!!!! So, I put 3 more rounds in the magazine and fired them and they were way off to the right about 6 inches. I took a look at the site and behold the screw had come out again. 

Luckily, I found the screw and put it back in the gun and repeated the locktite procedure. I waited another 30 minutes while I shot some more with my 45. Because it said the Locktite would take 30 minutes to setup.

After 30 minutes I again fired 3 shots, made my adjustments and fired 3 more shots. And, I couldnt believe it the screw came out again!!!!!!!!!

I took the gun home and used the Locktite again on a new fresh screw and I cleaned out the screw hole before I did it with Alcohol and let it dry. This time I used the Locktite and let it set for 8 hours.

I took it to the range this morning and started my bore site again. 3 rounds it was dead on! How lucky! Or so I thought! 3 more rounds it was dead on! I was smiling big! 3 more rounds and the little screw flew out again!!!!!

I took it to my gunsmith and he took the entire site mechanism off the slide and machined me a new totally fixed rear site, bore sited it and it fires like a champ. This rear site is SOLID AS A ROCK!!!!! And dead on!!!! I'm a happy camper and I love my little 380 again.

What is the deal with the rear site screw and the grip screws on the Bersa's???? I have seen complaints about this problem before!

Dont get me wrong, I wouldn't give up my Bersa 380 for anything it is my favorite small carry weapon. I really like the way it shoots and feels in my hand.

Just to let you know about the site problem and what a great gun it is,

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all, once you tighten up the screw and let it set up do not loosen again or you will break the bond. Put the loctite on and just tighten until the sight is snug then quickly site it in and then tighten up the screw and let set over night. That should work for you. If not try again.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Dstiebs. You have to let it cure for about 12hrs at lease.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know what it is about their screws. I still have issues with the grip screws, but I'll admit I never had an issue with the rear site screw. The site blade, yes. I still don't have a rear site blade on mine, I must have kicked it off one day while carrying it.


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

Did you try the Loctite Blue Thread-locker. If not, give it a try. I am sure it will work if the threads are clean. Let us know.


----------

